# stalking and pouncing



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all. 

Shadow just turned 5 months old today and , knock on wood, I haven't had any serious issues with his behaviour.

He began doing something on our walks this week that has me a bit disturbed. We have always been able to walk without any issues. He liked to chew his lead, but we've got a good handle on that one. What I've noticed is that when someone is approaching us on the sidewalk, he'll drop and start belly-crawling towards them. When they get close, he'll jump up. The closest word I can use to describe it is a pounce. He's also started doing this with other dogs we pass, birds, well, basically anything that moves.

Is this "normal", and what can I do to discourage this behaviour, or should I discourage it?

I look forward to your responses.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd love to see a video of him doing this...

Sounds like you've had him in 'basic training.' LOL.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is play behavior. Dogs normally do this with other dogs and not people though. Does your dog have dog playmates?


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Chara does the crouch, crawl and pounce when she is playing with her big brother. It's rather funny to watch. I'm thinking it kinda looks like herding behaviour.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

One of my adult females does this to our other animals. It looks especially funny when she's doing it to the cats Almost like she's emmulating them.









It's normal.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

My pup does that to leaves as we walk. She keeps nearly tripping me up! My adult GSD stalks the pup when they are playing.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

My 4 1/2 month old puppy does that with other dogs, but usually not people. She doesn't crawl, just lays down and then at last moment she jumps up to run over to the other dog. With people she just runs over as fast as she can for a meet and licking session.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I love Shadow; if the aggression geets worse as he ages that is another issue. But for now --- love your dog.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Anne, it does remind me of military training, although at times I feel he is the drill sargent, and not me!!!!

Ruth, Shadow doesn't have as many doggy playmates as I'd like. He has had a few playdates, but not many. My neighbor is getting a 4month old Bouvier (sp?) and we are hoping that the two dogs will become fast friends. Also, most of the dogs around our area are "appetizers", and we are trying to meet more "main course".

Timber, believe me, I do love Shadow. He is a treat and a joy to watch, and now that we seem to have the weight issue under control, I'm starting to loosen up and enjoy him more. Never a boring moment. Now he's decided that my Mother in law's lap (who is NOT a dog person) is the perfect place to curl up for a snooze.

Thanks to all.


----------

